# New Piko



## Canyon City (May 1, 2016)

hi I have new Piko locomotives
E103
BR 95
and soon Piko BR50


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice looking consist...


----------



## Canyon City (May 1, 2016)

Hi,here are the pictures of Piko> BR 95, BR64 and LGB 99.7245 HarzBulle narrow gauge. in comparison.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice pics
impressive passenger train


----------



## Motorman1054 (Nov 5, 2021)

Canyon City said:


> hi I have new Piko locomotives
> E103
> BR 95
> and soon Piko BR50


The Queen (03) - the Bull (95) - the Workhorse (50)


----------



## Motorman1054 (Nov 5, 2021)

Canyon City said:


> Hi,here are the pictures of Piko> BR 95, BR64 and LGB 99.7245 HarzBulle narrow gauge. in comparison.


28
Nice and powerful 1:22,5 scale versus 1:~28


----------

